# bowfishing forum!!



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

what does a fell have to do to get one on here..i know there is bowfishingcountry.com but i want one on here where Michigan people can talk. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT HERE....?? WHO DO I NEED TO CONTACT?


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I second the idea...


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

ART said:


> I second the idea...


thank you....


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

i am for it as well


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Finally that time of year. The water is now warm enough on St. Clair. The spawning activity is in full swing ! Was headed to the St. John Marsh when I decided to call a friend who lives on a canal off of 21mile. Said the carp are in so off I went. Well they were in for sure. Now it was almost 3:00 by the time I got there. Weree it was almost non-stop for 3 hours. Got my first ever long nose gar and 3 males. Missed a whole bunch more. Saw one female that had to have push 25+ pounds but was not ready for her. Get out there now this is a blast. But only keep what you can use it the garden etc. No dumping them in the trash or empty fields. Oh yes we should have a bowfishing forum ewven if it is only for the spring!http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/DSCN2550.JPG[/img]


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

454casull said:


> Finally that time of year. The water is now warm enough on St. Clair. The spawning activity is in full swing ! Was headed to the St. John Marsh when I decided to call a friend who lives on a canal off of 21mile. Said the carp are in so off I went. Well they were in for sure. Now it was almost 3:00 by the time I got there. Weree it was almost non-stop for 3 hours. Got my first ever long nose gar and 3 males. Missed a whole bunch more. Saw one female that had to have push 25+ pounds but was not ready for her. Get out there now this is a blast. But only keep what you can use it the garden etc. No dumping them in the trash or empty fields. Oh yes we should have a bowfishing forum ewven if it is only for the spring!http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/DSCN2550.JPG[/img]


*

only keep what i can use?*..... its shoot to kill.. the less carp the better, the only good carp is a dead one....:evil::evil: you just now got out to bf...ive been out since April dude!!


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

im all in for one too.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

What's wrong with the bowfishing social group thats already established?

Quick links, then social groups and bingo Bowfishing.....


----------



## AR15 MAN (Jan 24, 2009)

I third the motion. It would be a nice addition to the forum, and if someone type Bowfishing or bowfishing forums ours would show up. I know I found this forum because I typed in trapping forums on google.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it would be awesome to have one, too. With how many members on this site participate in bowfishing, I don't see it being unsuccessful.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

April around these waters was far too cold, no activity. Yes I know that in certain areas they have been on the do since then but not around here. I do not fish from a boat and only during the day, work is a funny thing. As far as the only keep what you can use bit, there have been some that have shot fish and left them to rot on the banks giving sportsman and bowfishers a bad name. Most people outside of this forum do not understand the damage that carp can do. Heck they take 100s of thousands of pounds out during the Caseville tournament EVERY YEAR! So no we do not make a dent in the population.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> What's wrong with the bowfishing social group thats already established?
> 
> Quick links, then social groups and bingo Bowfishing.....


because its not getting the exposure(think that's right) it needs not everybody knows about the social group.....IMO we need a category setup just for us bow fisherman
stick..


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

454casull said:


> April around these waters was far too cold, no activity. Yes I know that in certain areas they have been on the do since then but not around here. I do not fish from a boat and only during the day, work is a funny thing. As far as the only keep what you can use bit, there have been some that have shot fish and left them to rot on the banks giving sportsman and bowfishers a bad name. Most people outside of this forum do not understand the damage that carp can do. Heck they take 100s of thousands of pounds out during the Caseville tournament EVERY YEAR! So no we do not make a dent in the population.


i get ya...i was just giving you a a hard time


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

does anybody know who i need to talk too about a forum?


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

PM mods, I'm sorry but if people picking mushrooms get their own forum, Bowfishing should, too. My 2 cents.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have seen several threads asking for a bowfishing forum but they don't ever seem to go anywhere? Wonder what the deal is?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

stickem said:


> does anybody know who i need to talk too about a forum?


Steve


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I asked last year and then you started the social group.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I started the social group, because it didn't look like we were getting a forum. I, of course, would like to see a forum/ subforum dedicated to bowfishing


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We should we put it guys? Under warm water fishing?


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

What about expanding the forum by opening it up to bowfishing and spearing?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't forget to add spearfishing in with bowfishing!!!!!!!!!

I'm probally the only guy on the site that does it, but I shouldn't be excluded


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

It is a fishing sport but there are a lot of people who seem to disagree with it in the warm water.....


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

Carpmaster said:


> It is a fishing sport but there are a lot of people who seem to disagree with it in the warm water.....


There are also people who disagree with releasing an invasive species back into the water after you catch it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Is this the kind of bowfishing you guys are talking about 

http://www.accesstheoutdoors.com/videos?c=&v=157


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Steve said:


> Is this the kind of bowfishing you guys are talking about
> 
> http://www.accesstheoutdoors.com/videos?c=&v=157


Now that you mention it Steve, I think it's only right that M-S sponsors me and a few select others to do an Asian Carp trip to capture some footage for the new Bowfishing forum. What say you?:evil::evil:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That is some awesome footage isn't it?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Steve said:


> That is some awesome footage isn't it?


That's not quite the reply I was looking for Steve.:lol::lol:
But yes it is. It's scary too when you consider that we might be dealing with those dive bombing fish before too long here in the Great Lakes.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Steve said:


> Is this the kind of bowfishing you guys are talking about
> 
> *http://www.accesstheoutdoors.com/videos?c=&v=157*


 
Wow!
That's pretty cool, never seen a fish shot
in mid air before!
Now that's bowfishing!
I wouldn't even mind regular carp, if they would learn how
to jump like that.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Michigan Mike said:


> Wow!
> That's pretty cool, never seen a fish shot
> in mid air before!
> Now that's bowfishing!
> ...


 

....Until they take your head off when you're going 40 on a jet ski...


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

Look up aerial bowfishing on youtube. One clip shows a guy catching one with his face.:yikes: I'll see if I can find the it and post the link.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

ill pass on the aerial carp...it would make it too hard then hahaha but fun tho...


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

stickem said:


> ill pass on the aerial carp...it would make it too hard then hahaha but fun tho...


if we do get flyin carp...ima push for takin them out with a 12 gauge forget a bow!!!:idea:


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey i have a question about the pro retrevier from AMS. Can u attach it to a traditional bow or are they just for compound bows?

THanks in advance,
Iceman_101


----------

